# Have you all seen this?



## polingspig (Nov 19, 2007)

Has this been posted yet?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L6MHSgny3Vg&feature=related


----------



## husker80 (Nov 20, 2007)

This man simply misjudged his capabilities when it appears from the marks on the tree he had little clue of what he was doing. Its unfortunate his mistake cost him his life. Everyone at one point or another in their life will have a lapse in judgment and make a stupid mistake. For some of us it will be a bad choice in dropping a tree, or taking a curve to fast in a car, or a bad choice in a WOMAN. In the end we hope to escape with no broken bones, minimal bruising, and best case scenario no witnesses. This way you make up a better lie to cover up the truth.


----------



## tree md (Nov 20, 2007)

I hate seeing stories like this. I can't fathom why a husband and father would put his life in jeopardy just to save some money...

Hire a pro.


----------



## arboralliance (Nov 28, 2007)

*It happens...*

Just a couple of the stories I have personally experienced...

I did a quote at one of the most prestigious accommodation spots in Melbourne on top of Mt Dandenong overlooking Melbourne city, I was referred to this guy from another client and knew they would have 10 grands worth of work at least so the initial quote was for a days work cut and leave $400. Normally i would charge $2-$3k to do the amount of work if quoting but i knew this guy was just starting a huge amount of work, things were tight and i wanted his business, so $400 was a joke but not a bad days pay 10 or so years ago...

A couple of months later after never hearing back from him I heard through best mate who's gf worked there that he had attempted one of the trees himself and cut through his calf muscle, spent two weeks in hospital and would never walk without a limp again. This bloke had done all the work on this place, amazing rock walls and was built like hulk hogan, i could picture his massive calf muscle popping open with the saw all for $400. The tree he was doin i coulda dropped in 10mins and feel like overcharging him at $100...

More recently a friend of a friend was chewing my ear off about tree work, joking about doing it all himself and blabbing on about over paid tree guys, bragging to a chic we know how he was gonna do all her trees... I find out a month later he pulled a stump out with his 4wd and it popped and came through the windscreen, he has had me over since to discuss and quote on some removal and remediation and several stumps to be ground out, head hung all low like...

It happens more often than you'd think...


----------



## hornett22 (Dec 6, 2007)

*i see people in ladders around here all the time.*

i cringe when i see a ladder in a tree.i know i'll see something on the news sooner or later.lot's of tree accidents in this area.


----------



## oldirty (Dec 6, 2007)

sad to hear how this one ended. 


yup, ladders. see it once on a while here too. i usually pull over to watch the action and get i little bit of a chuckle when the limb they are cutting peels right on down the tree and damn near misses the ladder. this is usually when i drive away still laughing.


they way i feel about ladders is that unless its a palm dont use one. and there are no palms around here.

then you have the 3legged orchid ladder which is a great tool for ornamental pruning but since i'd rather have a swift kick in the nuts than ornamental prune, well lets just say if its a ladder coming out on a job then i will be near the chipper. get me some stilts though and i might rethink my ornamental pruning hatred. i think it stems from the lack of action in the hand snip department.



oldirty


----------



## BostonBull (Dec 6, 2007)

One of the richest men in our area was life flighted out of his property, hundreds of acres, last month. He rented a manlift to do some tree work himself. When I say richest we are talking close to billionaire status, and he RENTED a lift! Is it worth it in the loing run to save a couple hundred bucks?


----------



## windthrown (Dec 6, 2007)

Sawing from a ladder or in the tree you are sawing... geez. 

Well I thought I was having a bad day yesterday when the first three trees went radically different than where I wanted to fell them. One was a dutch cut (my bad) with a one inch hinge that broke and flipped backward over my wedges. But even with a perfect notch and back cut on the next one and a 2 inch hinge, the next tree broke its hinge and flipped back over my wedges and fell 180 degrees from where I wanted it to land. These are 12-16 inch trees, about 40 ft tall... The next one rolled out and spun down about 30 degrees off target. Then I realized that all the trees were leaning to the northeast from the high wind storm the other day, and I wanted them to fall west. So I worked backwards from there on... and found a grove of 8 inchers that had been blown over in the wind already. After all of them I gave up and went inside.


----------

